# Mehrfachklage



## Der-IT-DaU (21 März 2007)

also das mit der Mehrfachklage ist in Deutschland tatsächlich so eine Sache für sich.



Meine Mutter (Jahrgang 31) war damals mit ihren Damen und Herren aus dem -Lebensabendclub- den vermeintlichen Vertragskünsten eines Kaffeefahrten Anbieters zum Opfer gefallen (Ja,ja die Sache mit dem Kleingedruckten in den AGB‘s).

Lustig ist das sich der nette Rentnerclub anfänglich noch für richtig schlau hielt :saint: . Die rund 30 zeitlichen Urgesteine hatten doch simpel die Kosten für die Decken, die sie ganz sicher kaufen würden müssen, gegen die eigentlichen Fahrtkosten aufgerechnet (und dann mit seriösen Wochenendfahrt Anbietern verglichen). Was sie nicht mitbekamen war aber das sie bei Vertragsabschluss auch gleichzeitig noch ein Zeitungsabo (für alle Fahrtteilnehmer) abschlossen :wall: !

Nun ja, lange Rede kurzer Sinn, der Sohn eines dieser Rentner ist Jurist, und der hat das dann genau so wie oben durchgezogen.

Dennoch ACHTUNG:

Meine Mutter hat damals im laufe der Zeit D-Mark 200,- vor verauslagt (Sie hat das Geld zurück bekommen). Bedenkt man aber, dass die Firma durchaus auch hätte „Abtauchen“ können, bevor der Jurist von ihr sein Geld bekommen hat. Hätte sie zumindest anteilig den -Gemeinschaftsjuristen- bezahlen müssen! Das Abbo hätte sie aber nur 100 Mark gekostet (ist halt eine Frage des Prinzips und des Mutes zum RISIKO!).

In diesem Sinne...

Carne perit, lex constat

_abgetrennt und Passagen wegen unerlaubter Rechtsberatung editiert modaction _


----------

